# I shouldn't have done it, I should have stayed off that darn site!



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Fixed the images.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in Australia and I do the exact same thing... If it wasn't so expensive to fly horses (let alone unhandled ones!), I would have hundreds of them.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I hear you, for me it is about 12 hours each direction and some gasoline....


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

the second one has a *BIG* Motor. and a pretty head on both


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> the second one has a *BIG* Motor. and a pretty head on both


That second one looks like she can get up and fly.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Well its only 649 miles... Gah this is so tempting.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You've come to the WRONG place if you're wanting folks to talk you OUT of this.... :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I don't know, unless a person has the skills in place to properly handle a mustang, then I would say a huge great NO. This is not a venture for the faint of heart or inexperienced, so needs very very careful thought, Oh yeah, and good fences:wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

texasgal said:


> you've come to the wrong place if you're wanting folks to talk you out of this.... :lol:


^^^that!!!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Oh I don't know, unless a person has the skills in place to properly handle a mustang, then I would say a huge great NO. This is not a venture for the faint of heart or inexperienced, so needs very very careful thought, Oh yeah, and good fences:wink:


Well I am a welder, ole man is a carpenter, think we have the fences bit covered. 

Faint of heart, hell I used to be a repo man, I'd pull cars out of some really nasty neighborhoods in south Texas, Wild pony doesn't scare me! :twisted:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BigNickMontana said:


> Wild pony doesn't scare me! :twisted:


Is that because you have the experience to cope, or because you have no idea what you would be getting into.?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that you came to the wrong place looking for folks to talk you _out_ of getting another horse. We're nothing but a bunch of enablers (I have another horse in my _own_ pasture to prove that fact LOL).

I also wonder if you've got the training experience to take on a wild 'stang. You've not really been here that long so I don't know much about you.

Have you got the experience to do it yourself or have a trainer help you? If so, then go pick up 1 or 2....or 5 LOL.

I like the first one better though. Bigger barrel and stronger back.


DANGIT!! Now you've got me browsing their website :evil: :lol:.

I adore the look of this little filly
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6049


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Aw .. she can be Taelyn's "twin" ..


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I agree that you came to the wrong place looking for folks to talk you _out_ of getting another horse. We're nothing but a bunch of enablers (I have another horse in my _own_ pasture to prove that fact LOL).
> 
> I also wonder if you've got the training experience to take on a wild 'stang. You've not really been here that long so I don't know much about you.
> 
> ...


I haven't been on the back of a horse in several years, used to ride fairly frequently. 

Never trained a one, if I were to do this id be tracking down and befriending a good trainer before trying to do anything with them. 

I'M HARD HEADED BUT NOT STUPID! LOL


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the first mare but I absolutely love the second mare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, he's older, but wow!
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5889


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Ooh, he's older, but wow!
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5889


Clever, smrobs but you will not trick me into looking - my barn is full.

Drats - I looked. I think he would look perfect under your tack and in your pasture.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, so's mine. I actually need to sell off 4 or 5...can't stop me from drooling over stout little tow trucks like him though LOL.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Now y'all have me wanting a mustang......


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh man. If I were on the mainland I wouldnt even be hesitating lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nick, go and pick you one out! They can make some great little horses. I've had 2 and they both turned out amazing.

ETA: If you don't have a horse at home already, you might want to get 2 just so neither of them gets lonely :wink::razz:.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Nick, go and pick you one out! They can make some great little horses. I've had 2 and they both turned out amazing.
> 
> ETA: If you don't have a horse at home already, you might want to get 2 just so neither of them gets lonely :wink::razz:.


The second one is 15.1 hands, I am wondering if she is big enough to comfortably support me. 

As you can see from this pic with my ex, I'm not a little guy, I am 6'1" 260 lbs. (I was a lil heavier in the pic, she fed me good! lol) 










I am figuring by the time I had a saddle, 60 lbs, and saddle bags, 40 lbs, a rifle canteen and other kit, would be looking at about 360 lbs on her back. 

Not sure she is big enough but she does look pretty strong. 

The first is only 14 hands, but I figured she would make a good pack horse or a good "girlfriend" horse. Because can't date a girl who won't go riding with me, but I know not all of em are going to come with their own horse.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Doooo eeeeeeet.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG I want her!!!!! 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5981&mygalleryview=


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I tell you what, it's not the height of the horse that matters. IMHO, I'd be more comfortable loading up that first one because she's got a nice short back and a big/thick barrel. That second one is sure pretty, but she(he?)'s really small around the barrel and the back is longer.

This guy's got a nice short back and big barrel and he's taller...AND, he's only 2 so he'll bulk up and probably gain height over the next 2-3 years and end up being a really nice stout guy
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5221

Or this girl, she's _really_ compact and stout looking. And, at 14.3 at only 2 years old, she'll likely get at least a couple more inches before she's done.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5875


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I tell you what, it's not the height of the horse that matters. IMHO, I'd be more comfortable loading up that first one because she's got a nice short back and a big/thick barrel. That second one is sure pretty, but she(he?)'s really small around the barrel and the back is longer.
> 
> This guy's got a nice short back and big barrel and he's taller...AND, he's only 2 so he'll bulk up and probably gain height over the next 2-3 years and end up being a really nice stout guy
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5221
> ...


Those are both really good looking horses as well.. Can I just get all 4? :shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, sure, why not? :wink:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a list of the ones I liked.
But I'm too lazy to do that much copy and pasting.
I WANT THEM ALL. 

And I bet they are smart.

I AM IN LOVE.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6025&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5822&mygalleryview=


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

QHriderKE said:


> I had a list of the ones I liked.
> But I'm too lazy to do that much copy and pasting.
> I WANT THEM ALL.
> 
> ...


Those are also mighty fine looking horses.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know would treated 2x6'es be appropriate for building a corral? 

BLM says in order to get a horse you have to have a corral that is a minimum 20x20, at 6' high per horse. If I was going to get both id need a 20x40 basically. 

I was thinking use 6x6 posts, on 10' centers, then run 2x6'es up that and space them 5 1/2" apart. Not sure if this would be enough or not?


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe you do not want to use treated lumber in case the horses chew on the wood....its toxic. I know you shouldn't be using them for raised garden beds as the chemicals leach into the soil, so direct injestion would be worse. Probably cedar as its more resistant to rot. I am sure someone whom knows for sure will chime in soon. 
sounds like you have made up your mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure about what they require as far as wood fencing goes, when I applied for my adoption authorization, I had the 6' pipe panels.

If you're wondering, it never hurts to either call or e-mail and ask. They can tell you if that's okay and, if it's not, some other options.

There are some really nice looking 'stangs out there. They may not be "pretty" in the quarter horse sense of the word, but they're sturdy enough that they can be used hard for decades and never break down.

Just because I love my boy.... I've had him for almost 9 years now and wouldn't take any amount of money for him.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

DOBE!!!!! *grabby hands*

I don't know what you have in mind OP/ but my friend used to get stangs all the time and they had a completely enclosed corral for them. no cracks no way to see in or out. she figured it made it easer I guess. people have ALL different kinds of set ups for them.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I'm not 100% sure about what they require as far as wood fencing goes, when I applied for my adoption authorization, I had the 6' pipe panels.
> 
> If you're wondering, it never hurts to either call or e-mail and ask. They can tell you if that's okay and, if it's not, some other options.
> 
> ...


That is a fine looking horse. How hard was he to break?


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> DOBE!!!!! *grabby hands*
> 
> I don't know what you have in mind OP/ but my friend used to get stangs all the time and they had a completely enclosed corral for them. no cracks no way to see in or out. she figured it made it easer I guess. people have ALL different kinds of set ups for them.


I have actually heard it is better to expose them to everything you can, get em used to it. 

I am sure there are several schools of thought there.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

roseann said:


> I believe you do not want to use treated lumber in case the horses chew on the wood....its toxic. I know you shouldn't be using them for raised garden beds as the chemicals leach into the soil, so direct injestion would be worse. Probably cedar as its more resistant to rot. I am sure someone whom knows for sure will chime in soon.
> sounds like you have made up your mind
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am certainly exploring it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

BigNickMontana said:


> I have actually heard it is better to expose them to everything you can, get em used to it.
> 
> I am sure there are several schools of thought there.


 
that's what I figure too. but eh. I haven't trained one yet haha to each their own....


but seriously....you should get one......just saying.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> that's what I figure too. but eh. I haven't trained one yet haha to each their own....
> 
> 
> but seriously....you should get one......just saying.


I just came in from figuring out how to put a heavier hitch on my motorhome so it can tow a horse trailer. 

I have a little Class B, great little rig, has a 460 and is a dually so it should tow the trailer no problem. 










It is just that the hitch Champion put on em, it isn't very stout.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BigNickMontana said:


> That is a fine looking horse. How hard was he to break?


Thank you .

He was relatively easy to get started. He was very spooky and hyper-reactive to everything at first and he had a bit of a charging issue (the folks that adopted him originally would go in the pen, he would pin his ears and charge, and they'd run away and leave him alone:?), but he is exceptionally smart and he wants to please.

BUT, when I got him, I'd already been training horses for about 8 years and I had a much more experienced trainer there to help me get him going to the point where I was comfortable taking him forward by myself.

OOH! Just to give you an idea on how they grow and mature when fed and worked. He was 3 when I got him, stood about 14.1 and probably didn't weigh 700 pounds. Now, he's standing 14.3 and pushing 1100 when I don't have him trimmed down from long days working.



Roperchick said:


> I don't know what you have in mind OP/ but my friend used to get stangs all the time and they had a completely enclosed corral for them. no cracks no way to see in or out. she figured it made it easer I guess. people have ALL different kinds of set ups for them.





BigNickMontana said:


> I have actually heard it is better to expose them to everything you can, get em used to it.
> 
> I am sure there are several schools of thought there.


Personally, I prefer if they can see out from the very start. That way, they learn to ignore all the distractions and focus on me from day 1. Makes a blow-up or a freak-out a lot less likely the first time you take them out of the roundpen.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my thoughts exactly^^^


that's a pretty epic rig there Nick haha


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> my thoughts exactly^^^
> 
> 
> that's a pretty epic rig there Nick haha


I love this thing, I am going to be moving into it for the next few months so I can run around the countryside and take pictures, going to head down to the Pryor Mountains on September 2nd and going to spend 3 weeks there taking pictures of the wild horse heards and of the big horn state park. 

It is going to be a heck of an awesome time.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

BigNickMontana said:


> I love this thing, I am going to be moving into it for the next few months so I can run around the countryside and take pictures, going to head down to the Pryor Mountains on September 2nd and going to spend 3 weeks there taking pictures of the wild horse heards and of the big horn state park.
> 
> It is going to be a heck of an awesome time.


Hope you Share those Pics!!!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like both of those horses are gone.  

Hopefully they went to good homes. 

I am going to keep an eye out, really not ready to get a horse just yet. I have a lot of traveling to do here in the next few months for my business. 

I am trying to make horses a regular part of my Photography business though so I can justify having one or two. 

I'm probably crazy for doing it, but... yeah I am crazy.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

well Sh*t guys, now you got me looking at the site. and now i'm going to have to try and find a trailer and cross the border and drive my butt to go get this mare LOL

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6221&mygalleryview=

I have a passport think they'll except that for a horse to? I wonder if my instructor/trainer will take on a mustang for me LOL

okay its probably a good thing shes in the states and i'm in Canada..and that she is nowhere near being a beginner friendly horse and that's what I need for my boyfriend lol

But i think she would make a lovely girlfriend for my breed stalk paint gelding Cody, don't you think? i think they would be a flashy couple 










sorry the horses were gone OP, maybe it was for the best though, now you have time to travel for your business and do more research on what type of enclosures you need, and what you will need to start the horses, and befriend a good trainer. and then find the perfect horses for you, and you will be prepared to be perfect for them


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

AngieLee said:


> well Sh*t guys, now you got me looking at the site. and now i'm going to have to try and find a trailer and cross the border and drive my butt to go get this mare LOL
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6221&mygalleryview=
> 
> ...


That mustang is a pretty horse. 15 hands too.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6215&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6206&mygalleryview=


Why why why do I have to be stuck on an island????grrrrr


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6215&mygalleryview=
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6206&mygalleryview=
> 
> ...


Because you decided on cleaning things repetitively, standing watch and making camping trips disguised as patrols as a career!


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

I was putzing around this morning and found this guy. 

Athletic colt with great foundation bloodlines | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Beautiful horse and not all that far from me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't worry, Nick, one thing that's for certain, they aren't going to adopt out all the mustangs before you get a chance to bring one home...even if it takes a few years LOL.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh of this I am sure, and I am actually looking at the Pryor Mountain range here, I am going to be spending a lot of time down there hiking around in the coming few weeks, and probably the coming months taking pictures, I suspect I will get to know the horses there pretty well so when they have the next adoption
out of there I will be really informed of which horse is which.


----------

